# East Devon/West Dorset instructor recommendations



## Mrs B (3 November 2016)

Can anyone recommend an instructor within striking distance of Axminster area who a) will travel to me (I have no transport nor access to any), b) are patient with someone who basically learned to ride in the 1970's by not falling off and c) has a 'Ride with Your Mind' approach?

Thankies and cookies!


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (3 November 2016)

Yes I know someone! She is based at Sidmouth, and I cannot recommend her highly enough. She's helped me with my traddie cob - and got me thinking outside the box in the process.

I will PM you.


----------



## Mrs B (3 November 2016)

Thank you!! Got your PM - much appreciated. That's my goal sorted for 2017 x


----------



## Rowreach (3 November 2016)

Anna Bonnage www.annabonnage.com she's fab


----------



## Mrs B (4 November 2016)

Rowreach said:



			Anna Bonnage www.annabonnage.com she's fab 

Click to expand...

Thank you, Rowreach


----------

